# Gerstner's Rational Biblical Theology of JE?



## RamistThomist (Nov 24, 2016)

Is the three volume set in print? Ligonier is selling volume 1. I emailed them but they didn't get back to me. Related question: is there a table of contents for it online?


----------



## Taylor (Nov 24, 2016)

It does not appear that it is still in print. I found a set on Amazon for $160.

I'm still looking around, though. This looks interesting.

EDIT: I have contacted Ligonier to see if they will ever sell the other two volumes. I will reply when I have a reply from them.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 24, 2016)

What would be that book?


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 24, 2016)

Gerstner, John. _The Rational Biblical Theology of Jonathan Edwards_. I think it is published by Soli Deo Gloria.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 24, 2016)

No, it's published by Ligonier. If you can get it, buy it. It's one of the best resources from Gerstner. And its an exceptional resource on Edwards. I got my 3 volume set from CBD about 15 years ago. $13 for all 3 on their scratch and dent sale.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 24, 2016)

Indeed. An excellent resource. I got mine for $60 from Amazon in 2012.


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 24, 2016)

NOthing shows up at CBD. Ligonier only publishes volume 1. I guess I'll get it.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Nov 25, 2016)

ReformedReidian said:


> NOthing shows up at CBD. Ligonier only publishes volume 1. I guess I'll get it.


see also:

https://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?tn=Rational+Biblical+Theology+Jonathan+Edwards


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 25, 2016)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> ReformedReidian said:
> 
> 
> > NOthing shows up at CBD. Ligonier only publishes volume 1. I guess I'll get it.
> ...



That's good. I can pick up vol. 2 for a reasonable price. Thanks.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 25, 2016)

So it would his explanation of the theology ofJonathan Edwards then?
Or more of focus on a specific aspect to his beliefs?


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 25, 2016)

Dachaser said:


> So it would his explanation of the theology ofJonathan Edwards then?
> Or more of focus on a specific aspect to his beliefs?



I have no idea. Can't find a Table of Contents.


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 25, 2016)

https://www.worldcat.org/title/rati...n-edwards/oclc/23470994&referer=brief_results

Here on Worldcat.org there is a brief listing of the contents of each volume.



> V.1:
> A sketch of Edwards' life --
> Edwards' location in the history of doctrine --
> Post-Edwardsian development --
> ...


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 25, 2016)

Puritan Sailor said:


> https://www.worldcat.org/title/rati...n-edwards/oclc/23470994&referer=brief_results
> 
> Here on Worldcat.org there is a brief listing of the contents of each volume.
> 
> ...



That makes more sense. I saw the ToC on worldcat, but I didn't see the capitalized "V"s, so I thought all of that was within one volume.


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 25, 2016)

That outline would be more on line of JE systematic theology?


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 28, 2016)

Dachaser said:


> That outline would be more on line of JE systematic theology?



The idea is to systematize what JE thought along those basic lines, yes -- to ask what JE said re: the various theological loci.


----------



## Timmay (Nov 28, 2016)

Is this book similar to Gerstner's lectures on JE?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RamistThomist (Nov 29, 2016)

Timmay said:


> Is this book similar to Gerstner's lectures on JE?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It appears so.


----------



## reaganmarsh (Nov 29, 2016)

Timmay said:


> Gerstner's lectures on JE



Oooh...could you provide a link???


----------



## Timmay (Nov 29, 2016)

reaganmarsh said:


> Timmay said:
> 
> 
> > Gerstner's lectures on JE
> ...



christianuniversity.org sign up for a free account and do a search for those lectures. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dachaser (Nov 29, 2016)

Did JE then ever produce a ST along lines of say a Calvin, or was it more like assembling his various views together as this seemed to be doing ?


----------



## Clark-Tillian (Nov 30, 2016)

Complete used sets from $160 or so. I've not purchased from any of the vendors. 
https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-lis...d_used_olp_sr?ie=UTF8&condition=used&qid=&sr=


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 1, 2016)

*Table of Contents*

It is a great set. Dr Gerstner loved Jonathon Edwards and the work reflects that.


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 1, 2016)

*Table of Contents Continued*

Only allowed 2 images per post so here is volume 3 + an illustration of how I like to mark my books so as not to deface them. By noting where and what I may wish to refer to again on the FFL, and in pencil, I can find pertinent passages easily. The next owner of the book can easily erase my scrawl if they so choose


----------



## Stope (Dec 1, 2016)

JimmyH said:


> Only allowed 2 images per post so here is volume 3 + an illustration of how I like to mark my books so as not to deface them. By noting where and what I may wish to refer to again on the FFL, and in pencil, I can find pertinent passages easily. The next owner of the book can easily erase my scrawl if they so choose
> 
> View attachment 4667View attachment 4668



In your reading of this, how does it compare with other STs?


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 1, 2016)

Stope said:


> In your reading of this, how does it compare with other STs?



In my limited experience with other STs I would say it is not really comparable. I've cherry picked through the 3 volumes on subjects of specific interest to me. For instance, in a recent thread on PB regarding JE on justification volume 3 has a long overview of his thought on the topic. The books are theology through the lens of Edwards thought with many excerpts from his works, sermons &c. So it is not strictly theology, but an overview of JE's theology and how it evolved and developed. As a neophyte who greatly admires Edwards and Gerstner I figured I couldn't go wrong. For those more well versed in STs I don't know whether they would find it as valuable as I have.


----------

